# website



## yashica4life (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Im starting to make a website with all my best photos on it. This is what I have so far. http://geocities.com/jtonerphoto/html/index.html
Comments?  
Critisism? :cry:

I also made this >> http://geocities.com/jtonerphoto but i think it looks kinda "un professional"


----------



## yashica4life (Apr 4, 2004)

Generic  :cry:  I made that myself from scratch... 
And I am planning on getting a real server. 
Glad you like the pics tho


----------



## craig (Apr 4, 2004)

I think that is a good job on the website. I am not sure what scenery photos are, but that may just be me. I wish I had a last name like Toner.


----------



## yashica4life (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks, what you mean you dont know what scenery photos are? 
Hmmmm I've never really liked my last name :?  but I guess thats just me
I got tons more photos I gotta scan and put up. 
So stay tuned


----------



## craig (Apr 4, 2004)

It may sound better if you used the term landscape or scenic. I just love the word tone


----------



## yashica4life (Apr 6, 2004)

yay new photos !!! check them out


----------



## oriecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice stuff.  FYI, your Home link doesn't work.


----------



## yashica4life (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks 
O ya I forgot about that. I had to chang the page name but forgot to change the link


----------



## TheProf (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks good but I find the your name on the images really distracting, off to the corner is fine but some are right in the middle?


----------



## yashica4life (Apr 9, 2004)

Ya.....I just did that so people dont copy them


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 9, 2004)

I like how your site is set up, although you need more pics!  I liked your MTB and pet portraits the best.

I guess I understand the desire to protect your images, and I know that lot's of folks do it, but having to deface my images with a big ugly copyright name thing in worse than having them stolen.  I figure that most of the "theft" going on is probably folks who aren't going to use the pics to make a profit.  And if they can enjoy the lousy 72dpi file, then they aren't the types to buy the real deal from me anyway.  Anyone who wants to make money off my images would be better off just to contact me and get a high quality print; I'm pretty cheap.


----------



## yashica4life (Apr 14, 2004)

o yea I have waaaaay more pics, but I dont have a scanner... I just got my friend to do a couple. I really want to get a digital slr camera just because it would make learning a lot easier, but I like the look of film better, unless you spend like 5000 :shock:  which I dont have.... I think Im just going to buy a scanner, and spend all my saved money on film.

Thanks for all the positive comments    and I am thinking of moving the name things out of the way


----------

